# fish oil substute for dog allergic to fish



## roxiefoxie08 (Dec 15, 2011)

what do you use coconut oil flax seed or what?


----------



## Gally (Jan 11, 2012)

What are you using fish oil for? Just general coat health and appearance?

We are using coconut oil and like the way his coat looks and feels, very soft and shiny.


----------



## roxiefoxie08 (Dec 15, 2011)

just wondering if people who's dogs are allergic to fish oil in foods are ok with the coconut oil or other types


----------



## Gally (Jan 11, 2012)

Ah I see. My dog isn't allergic to fish oil so I'm not sure but coconut oil and fish oil are so different I don't think one allergy would lead to an allergy of the other.


----------



## Sasha1/2 (Dec 22, 2011)

I have used olive oil in Sasha's food.


----------



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

How sure are you that it's a fish allergy?

Mine would barf up fish oil and then flatly refused to take fish oil supplements. Then I switched her to Fosters and Smith Omega 3 Soft Chews. They DO contain fish oil, but my dog would eat them and not vomit them up. She used to get a horrid, horrid skin rash, so we were trying to find a way to control that beyond constant antibiotics. Once I started with these tabs, the rash of one year cleared up. Could have been coincidence, but I will never stop buying them.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Flax oil....


----------



## TomN (Jul 1, 2007)

I agree with some of the other recommendations if your just looking for a substitute.

Flax, Coconut or Olive oil are very good. If you decide to try Coconut oil just remember to use organic (virgin) or unrefined coconut oil. You most likely will have to purchase it online or at a health food store. The brand that I use is Nutiva. One of the nice attributes of Organic Coconut oil besides beautiful coats are it's anti-fungal and antibacterial properties. Great addition to an allergy dogs diet or if your dog is afflicted with yeasty ears. You can give it to the dog with their food or rub it on their skin and coat.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

I have used Royal Jelly with decent results. But I would try coconut oil to, to those who use it, where do you buy it?


----------



## Gally (Jan 11, 2012)

It's available at most grocery stores here right beside the olive oil. As was already mentioned make sure it's virgin/organic coconut oil.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

roxiefoxie08 said:


> what do you use coconut oil flax seed or what?


 
I'd use Flax Seed oil, the ALA in Flax is converted to EPA and DHA (which are the omegas found in fish oil) and are anti inflamitory and immune boosting.


----------



## dustinshaw98 (Feb 22, 2012)

spotted nikes said:


> Flax oil....


Flax oil doesn't work. It can be mildly toxic to canines, too.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

dustinshaw98 said:


> Flax oil doesn't work. It can be mildly toxic to canines, too.


My vet recommended it, and I have used it for years with no problem. Can you cite your statement?


----------



## begemot (Feb 1, 2011)

Flax oil is closest to fish oil. I take it myself, and I would give it to Roosevelt if he couldn't have fish oil. Olive oil and unrefined coconut oil are good oils too, but different. I give Roosevelt olive oil occasionally, but it's not really a daily supplement type of oil.


----------



## samshine (Mar 11, 2011)

I would go ahead and try the fish oil capsules and see how it goes. If a dog is allergic to fish, it would likely be a fish protein that they are allergic to and not the oil. 

Flax oil does not work as good for dogs as it does humans. Flax is a good source of the Essential Fatty Acid ALA. Humans have the ability to convert ALA into EFA and DHA which are the forms that are actually beneficial. Dogs can't. http://www.natural-dog-health-remedies.com/fatty-acids-for-dogs.html


----------



## TomN (Jul 1, 2007)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> I have used Royal Jelly with decent results. But I would try coconut oil to, to those who use it, where do you buy it?


It may be very hard if not impossible to find unrefined or Organic coconut in a grocery store. Try a health food store or online. You may be able to find your best deals online, especially if you want to purchase larger quantities. 

Here's where I get mine. https://store.nutiva.com/coconut-oil/

I buy it by the gallon.


----------



## StellaLucyDesi (Jun 19, 2008)

I know fish oil and coconut oil are very different, and I've tried to give both, but my dogs just don't like fish oil. So....I'm giving coconut oil. They love it and my one dog with minor flaking on her coat has cleared up and is very soft and shinier than ever. All of them look good. I've never tried flax oil with them. I used to buy my coconut oil from my local health food store, but my last jar came from my local Kroger's natural food section. It's extra virgin, organic and unrefined and costs 12.99! Not bad. Also, a new pet store opened up near me and they stock Coco Therapy coconut chips and the oil! I sometimes buy the chips for treats.


----------



## roxiefoxie08 (Dec 15, 2011)

Was given this link on the benefits of coconut oil for dogs http://www.dogsnaturallymagazine.com/the-health-benefits-of-coconut-oil/


----------



## TomN (Jul 1, 2007)

roxiefoxie08 said:


> Was given this link on the benefits of coconut oil for dogs http://www.dogsnaturallymagazine.com/the-health-benefits-of-coconut-oil/


Good link. That pretty much sums up the possible benefits of feeding coconut oil on a regular basis. While your mileage may vary, meaning your dog may experience some of these benefits from coconut oil others may have limited success. It certainly is worth trying regardless. Finding the right amount to feed will depend on the dog and what condition you may or may not be trying to relieve. Also, some may not know that coconut oil comes as a solid and will start to liquify at 76 degrees. You can either feed it as a solid or melt it down and pour over the food. Can't mistake that fresh coconut smell either.


----------

